# Sputtering/backfire bogging down when accelerating



## Golfwa78 (Jul 4, 2008)

my mkIII golf 2.0 is running kinda rough. it's been backfiring / sputtering and bogging down when i try to accelerate quickly. seems to be ok when my RPM's are up over 3500. i almost have to feather the gas peddle steady so it wont act up. any thoughts? it sat in the garage all winter with a full tank of gas. moisture? ethanol? plugs/wires/coil seem fine.


----------



## KevinGolf (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: Sputtering/backfire bogging down when accelerating (Golfwa78)*

bad gas? Probably should try some octane boost, and fuel injector cleaner.
Are you getting any error codes? or is the check engine light blinking? Because that would be a sign of multiple cylinder misfires. It could be your coil pack to, but your would have a error code for that most likely. Usually gas goes bad when it sits around, so maybe get some fresh stuff in there, with some cleaner and stuff, and it probably wouldn't hurt to change the fuel filter if you haven't done that in a while.


----------



## NBX (Apr 10, 2009)

my jetta was going the same thing and it ended up being a timing issue. so if the fuel isn't the problem, you might try that.


----------



## speedracr725 (May 18, 2005)

*Re: (NBX)*

fuel filter or pump im trying to fix the exact same problem


----------



## jorge r (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Sputtering/backfire bogging down when accelerating (Golfwa78)*

What kind of spark plugs? Certain plugs will do that, will not work.


----------



## pbaca_2 (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Sputtering/backfire bogging down when accelerating (Golfwa78)*

I'm experiencing the same problem, I've already changed the coil pack, the plugs, wires. However when i pour in octane booster, my car runs like new again. I already bought a new fuel filter, hoping that is the problem.


----------



## Golfwa78 (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Sputtering/backfire bogging down when accelerating (KevinGolf)*

yeah got an error code for cam sensor. changed and still came in. changing :fuel filter, spark plugs, wires, and going to check the timing as well. i'll let everyone know what i come up with. my guess is it's not the fuel as i've already run a tank through it. but then again still gotta change fuel filter.


----------



## EurostarTECH (Jan 2, 2008)

i believe the cam sensor is built in to the distributor. did you make sure you installed the distributor correctly? check the timing on the distributor.


----------



## Rum Jet (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Sputtering/backfire bogging down when accelerating (Golfwa78)*

Mine is doing the same thing right now. If you figure it out post it as will I.


----------



## EurostarTECH (Jan 2, 2008)

what happened to this post? what was your fix?


----------



## lagolfadel97 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Sputtering/backfire bogging down when accelerating (Golfwa78)*

lubro-moly
jectron http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
shell fuel cleaner


_Modified by lagolfadel97 at 8:01 AM 4-25-2009_


----------



## Golfwa78 (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: (EurostarTECH)*

ok so this is really strange. I decided to check my plugs one more time. Pulled the first wire off, and it was corroded through. checked all the other ones and they were fine except the coil wire which was so bad it crumbled. This surprised me as the wires were only 6 months old. looked as though maybe they used dissimilar metals between the wire and receptacle. What made it worse is those wires came from a dealer. long of the short: the thing now runs like a friggin champ! next project: wheel bearings........


----------



## Golfwa78 (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: (Golfwa78)*

also, changed the fuel filter. that was fun. thank GOD for PB Blaster. those nuts were a biznitch!


----------



## Rum Jet (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: (Golfwa78)*

So a different fix to the problem but I checked the electrical plugs on the fuel injectors and one was loose cause it to misfire or sputter. So different fix but it runs smooth now. Maybe some help to check for someone else.


----------

